# Best way to leach my BG



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

I put water in my tank the other day, so is all I got to do is let it sit for 3 days and change the water every three day's ? or is there anything else I need to be doing ? so do anyone have any advise, I covered my BG with concrete a concrete and drylok[/url]


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

pfcbizz said:


> I put water in my tank the other day, so is all I got to do is let it sit for 3 days and change the water every three day's ? or is there anything else I need to be doing ? so do anyone have any advise, I covered my BG with concrete a concrete and drylok[/url]


How do I add a picture of my tank to this topic ?


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

does the drylok cover all of the concrete? If so, you may not have any leeching. I don't have actual experience with this, though, so hopefully someone who does will chime in!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

pfcbizz said:


> pfcbizz said:
> 
> 
> > I put water in my tank the other day, so is all I got to do is let it sit for 3 days and change the water every three day's ? or is there anything else I need to be doing ? so do anyone have any advise, I covered my BG with concrete a concrete and drylok[/url]
> ...


Upload it to a major picture hosting site (photobucket etc.) and then copy the IMG url link. It will look like this









But to answer your original question...
Water changes work, running the hose over it for a long time would also help. Like Rick says, if Drylok is covering the concrete you may not need it.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

I notice that the water is become cloudy is there a reason why this is happening ?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Loose sediment from the concrete maybe?


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, you think that becuz of the concrete under the Drylok is leaching ? but I feel this is a good thing Huh, and I'll keep doing the process of leaching it, but I've heard add salt to the water and running a filter you think thats cool ? becuz I want to do what it should have done to have the tank to be safe when I do add my fish.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd just do large water changes and test the water daily, when it comes out good for fish 3 days in a row then add the fish :thumb:


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

pfcbizz said:


> Oh, you think that becuz of the concrete under the Drylok is leaching ? but I feel this is a good thing Huh, and I'll keep doing the process of leaching it, but I've heard add salt to the water and running a filter you think thats cool ? becuz I want to do what it should have done to have the tank to be safe when I do add my fish.


Make sure to do a fishless cycle on your tank. Your fish will thank you. And yes the cloudy water does mean it is leaching chemicals into the water. This happened to my background for a while. Complete Water changes every few days to a week should do the trick. Also 
Test your ph as you do this. After a while it should level out.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Guy's, and so during the leaching process all I need to do is change the water and test it nothing else, Oh and I seen bubbles coming from the BG does that mean I missed some spots with the Drylok and need to repair it ? I'm new to this so I need advise, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Agridion said:


> pfcbizz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you think that becuz of the concrete under the Drylok is leaching ? but I feel this is a good thing Huh, and I'll keep doing the process of leaching it, but I've heard add salt to the water and running a filter you think thats cool ? becuz I want to do what it should have done to have the tank to be safe when I do add my fish.
> ...


Wow I looked at your tank and manthat is sick, I want something that big for my next tank


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a picture of my tank taken the other day


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

pfcbizz said:


> Here's a picture of my tank taken the other day


and here's another shot sun use making it difficult to get a good shot


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

pfcbizz said:


> Wow I looked at your tank and manthat is sick, I want something that big for my next tank


Thanks buddy. It was tons of work. Still waiting for it to cycle completely. I took a back track and started looking into Nitrate filters. It's hard to see your background in your tank... the picture makes the glass extremely dark but from what I can see it looks cool.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, it's hard to take a pic of a full tank with no lights (I tried on mine, and got truly sucky pics). Looking forward to new pics when you have lights on there!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks Guy's fosho I'' be posting more pic's so I look for ya'll to help me achieve my goals your advise is golden


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know if this is any better


----------



## pfcbizz (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Guy's I told you I wasn't going anywhere just been researching other sites and getting my tank ready, well here's a pic of the tank with the canopy me and my youngest boi built the other day now I'm getting it ready for set-up and cycling.


----------

